# Big Cube Splits, 4x4-7x7



## UncleFrank (Nov 24, 2022)

I've never seen ideal Splits for big cubes, so I calculated some myself. I went to Speedcubedb.com and used reconstructions that already have the splits calculated.

For 4x4 Yau, I took about 50 recons from world class cubers and took an average of all their splits.

For 5x5 Yau, there are far fewer recons with the splits already calculated, so I was only able to use about 10 recons.

There are no recons listed for 6x6 or 7x7 using Yau.

For 4x4 Redux, used 10 recons.
For 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 Redux, there are only 2-3 recons of each on speedcubedb.com that already have the splits calculated, so it's a very limited number to try to get a decent average, so won't be near as accurate as Yau, but should do for a rough estimate.



Yau​F2C​F3E​L4C​LCE​Edges​3x3​*4x4*​9.9%​14.1%​15.1%​8.2%​20.5%​32.2%​*5x5*​15.5%​11.5%​20.3%​6.4%​28.4%​17.9​




Redux​F2C​L4C​Edges​3x3​*4x4*​8.1%​14.0%​39.7%​38.2%​*5x5*​13.8%​18.3%​45.2%​22.7%​*6x6*​20.6%​23.6%​35.8%​20.0%​*7x7*​22.2%​29.2%​39.7%​8.9%​



If any anyone is any good at doing recons and can go thru the recons on Speedcubedb.com for 5x5-7x7 Redux, and work out the splits on several of each that don't already have splits listed, that would be great, so I can add them to the averages here to make them more accurate.

(is there any way to limit the width of a bbcode table?)

edit - added 4x4 Redux
edit 2 - a word


----------



## LBr (Nov 24, 2022)

Good table. My main query with this data is why the 4x4 f2c time differ between redux and Yau. I think it might be based on the way people used to plan f2c as redux was used by the best up until about 2012 and things may have changed. And if anyone else had a good answer I’d be grateful


----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 24, 2022)

LBr said:


> Good table. My main query with this data is why the 4x4 f2c time differ between redux and Yau. I think it might be based on the way people used to plan f2c as redux was used by the best up until about 2012 and things may have changed. And if anyone else had a good answer I’d be grateful



Probably because I screwed up the table. I had 4x4-6x6 for redux, should be 5x5-7x7. The %'s are correct, I just entered the wrong cube sizes.
I didn't do 4x4 redux at all, only 5-7.

It's fixed now.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

here are my 4x4 splits
F2C 5s
F3E 10s
L4C 8s
L8E 22s
3x3 15s

Total 1 minute


----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 26, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> F2C 5s
> F3E 10s
> L4C 8s
> L8E 22s
> ...


F2C 8.3%
F3E 16.7%
L4C 13.3%
L8E 36.7%
3x3 25.0%


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 26, 2022)

Here are mine for 4x4 w/ yau F2C 6 F3E 10 L2C 8 Edges 25 3x3 10


----------



## UncleFrank (Nov 27, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> Here are mine for 4x4 w/ yau F2C 6 F3E 10 L2C 8 Edges 25 3x3 10


F2C 10.2%
F3E 16.9%
L4C 13.6%
L8E 42.4%
3x3 16.9%


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 27, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> F2C 10.2%
> F3E 16.9%
> L4C 13.6%
> L8E 42.4%
> 3x3 16.9%


Thanks


----------



## UncleFrank (Dec 4, 2022)

Updated the tables to add 4x4 Redux, which I didn't originally have.


----------



## Findnf (Dec 4, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> I've never seen ideal Splits for big cubes, so I calculated some myself. I went to Speedcubedb.com and used reconstructions that already have the splits calculated.
> 
> For 4x4 Yau, I took about 50 recons from world class cubers and took an average of all their splits.
> 
> ...


Can u add hoya?


----------



## UncleFrank (Dec 6, 2022)

Findnf said:


> Can u add hoya?


There are only 2 Hoya recons on Speedcubedb.com and neither one has their splits calculated.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 6, 2022)

I've timed a few splits for 6x6, but it's difficult because I don't normally time splits and forget to hit the timer. Average of the 6 solves I've done correctly:
Centers: 1:36.22 42.09%
Edges: 1:28.74 38.8%
3x3: 43.63 19.08%

3x3 times are higher because I wait to solve edge parity until the last layer, so I only do parity once but it's in that stage rather than edges.


----------



## UncleFrank (Dec 9, 2022)

updated to fix a few typos/errors.


----------

